# LCD Pressure Marks (Repair)



## EchoSex (Jun 15, 2006)

I was wonder if anyone knew of a company that specialized in pressure mark removal or repair?

My laptop (HP Pavilion DV5000) could use a fix, and my PSP -really- needs these marks removed.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Possibly your local tv repair man may be able to help you out, I'm not sure if theres any home methods to get the pressure marks out. When i used to live in the UK, we had a Sony repair centre and i know for a fact they can remove pressure marks on psp's but then again strong pressure marks may be a different matter.


----------



## EchoSex (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm - haven't thought of a TV man being able to do that, but then again, there are plenty of LCD TVs. I'll browse the yellowpages and give a few a ring.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

It's just an idea, and i thought with their daily running of LCD's they will be able to point you in the right direction if they cannot fix the problem.


----------



## gianttek (Jul 31, 2012)

I accidentally laid on my hp touch causing a brown ring on the LCD, from pressure presumably. After several minutes of scouring forums for solutions, I found none. The light bulb in my head went off. I used a suction cup used for installing glass panes, one with a locking handle that actually creates suction. I applied the suction cup and pulled the handle "to lock the cup on the screen." I repeated this process several times, I even held the tablet and pulled on the suction cup VERY GENTLY and all I can say is IT'S GONE COMPLETELY ! I signed up just to share the results, I hope I helped somebody.


----------

